# My Shelter Dogs 2



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Hey Guys,

I'm trying to get active here agian and that means sharing more pictures . I decided to start up a new thread because the last one is rather long at this point and most of the shots are fairly old - I just figured it's time for a new beginning all around lol.

If you wish, you can still see the original thread here - 
http://www.dogforums.com/8-dog-pictures-forum/11819-my-shelter-dogs.html

Also, I have some very good news to share. Since I last reported on the issue, things have changed pretty significantly for the APBTs/Pit mixes at my local shelter. Not only are we now able to adopt them out (best news EVER) but we've got our own "Adopt-A-Bull" program that is a partnership between our shelter and the Seattle based bully rescue BullsEye. They come down and evaluate our Pits for us and make sure all is good and then aid in the adoption/foster process. There are a couple kennels set aside for this program and the dogs involved. As an APBT/Bully breed fancier it is one of the best things to no longer see these dogs come in for a near guaranteed death sentence. 

Anyway, here's the first batch of pictures. Just a few for tonight - hope you enjoy!

Most of these guys are still in waiting for evaluation, checks, and all that so they haven't been given names. The two little guys at the end though are Morty (Really adorable, I wish that picture had come out better) and Buddy respectfully.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

It is wonderful to see your pictures again, Dakota. I wondered where you had been. All of the dogs are beautiful. I am so happy to hear that Pit Bulls are being placed now. That is great news, and a step in the right direction.


----------



## Frost62 (May 24, 2009)

i like the one thats third to the right top row,


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Welcome back, DS  And that is truly wonderful news regarding the new stance on pit bull rescue in your area! Congrats...I know that policy is something you worked long and hard on.


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanks for the welcome/kind words, guys. It's very much appreciated 

Frost - I love that guy as well. He's a real sweetheart, lol. Then agian, it's hard for me to resist any big goofy clown of a dog


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

wondeful news. wish it was like that everywhere! cute dog pics. great work!


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

YeaY! More of you shelter puppy pics! I was starting to wilt without them

Im glad you are back..And what is even better..news on the Pits and the rescue is BeautIFUL!


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanks both of you! Lol Digit, I'm glad you enjoy the pictures so much


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Lots of new pictures tonight!

It was Basset Hound city at the shelter...we had something like 5 adults and two litters of purebred puppies. The pups were predictably all adopted but most of the adults were still looking for homes. Fortunately they aren't too common around here and are likely to go pretty fast. We also have a handful of Sibes and Mals (most were mixes) and even a purebred Cane Corso. He was SO handsome. Unfortunately I didn't get any picture of him (He weren't really in the mood to sit still lol) but there are plenty of other cuties to share. Hope you enjoy!

Names:
unknown, Jackson (wish that picture had come out better), Shade, Boomer, Troy, unknown, some of the BH pups, Goliath

MORE


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

The rest from tonight - 

Names:
Clyde (first two pictures), Beauregard, Lakota, and one more unknown.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Lakota is beautiful! Is the last one a Basenji?


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Lol, everyone loves Lakota 

They have him listed as a Basenji but I seriously doubt he's pure. They aren't very common in my area to begin with, but the Basenji people are also pretty good about keeping their dogs out of city shelters. He definitely has some of the breed characteristics though - curly tail, right body type, color, etc. His face is mainly what's making me go "Hm?"...although he could just be poorly bred. He's cute whatever he is, LOVES attention lol.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Could be the eyes.. they look enormous, and most Basenji have those almond shaped smaller eyes and a serious expression, if you know what I mean. The muzzle and shape of face look pretty Basenji-ish. His coat looks a tad long, though.


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Yeah he's got a bit of a 'scruffy' coat in RL. Basenji's just seem to have those rounder skulls where as this dog reminds me a bit more of like...a Rat Terrier or something. You're right about the muzzle though. I mean, it's definitely a possibility - I do believe we've had one or two in the past. He's just got a bit of a different look then I'm used to in the breed.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Yeah I thought maybe Rat or Jack Russell too. What an interesting little guy he is.


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

New picture time! Sorry for the bit of a break between updates - I swear summer only made life busier lol. 

Also, Dog-A-Thon is coming up this weekend which if you remember from last year is basically a big one day dog festival hosted by my local shelter. So I'll be sure to make a separate thread and share those pictures with you when it's done. 

Probably gonna take a few posts here as there are quite a few new pictures. LOTS of good looking dogs in the shelter right now.

Just as a reminder - when a dog is labeled 'unknown' it just means they haven't been evaluated/named yet. I just don't like saying 'unnamed' for whatever reason.

Names:
Kiki (first two pictures), unknown, Tami (black and tan)/kennel mate unknown, two unknowns, Carolina (LOVE her), and Bandit


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Second Batch - 

Names:
unknown (So stunning!), Zoey, two unknowns, Billy, Tami agian, Frank, Inga, unknown (LOVE him too)


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Last few - 

Names:
Chester, Ava, Oliver

Hope you enjoyed!


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

If I would choose I'd go for .. reason I chose the black two dogs I adore them and love everything about them!


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

My next three favorite dog would be ..


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

I like black dogs a lot too  With animals, I tend to think darker colors give a more 'striking' look. Though I've seen a lot of absolutely gorgeous light colored dogs as well.

You picked out some of my favorites lol. I love the bullies because they're bullies and are sweeties but Chester (the third picture in your first post) is a total love as well. So are the others. 

I really REALLY adore that black and white APBT mix though. He's like my ideal dog (especially if I were rescuing) in the sense of his temperament, looks, etc. He's just an all around nice guy. Purebred APBT wise I'm more for the streamlined dogs but when it comes to the shelter pups...I just love the block heads


----------



## ColoradoSooner (Mar 26, 2009)

Such beauties! Do you mind me asking what shelter they're in?


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

That they are 
I PMed you!


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

I like black dogs a lot too  With animals, I tend to think darker colors give a more 'striking' look. Though I've seen a lot of absolutely gorgeous light colored dogs as well.

Certainly are .. I hear people are afraid of black dogs I become so driven and want know more about them, theirs nothing to be scared of them

You picked out some of my favorites lol. I love the bullies because they're bullies and are sweeties but Chester (the third picture in your first post) is a total love as well. So are the others. 

We have good taste 

I really REALLY adore that black and white APBT mix though. He's like my ideal dog (especially if I were rescuing) in the sense of his temperament, looks, etc. He's just an all around nice guy. Purebred APBT wise I'm more for the streamlined dogs but when it comes to the shelter pups...I just love the block heads 

I so badly want a mix APBT they're just gorgeous and drown you with KISSES


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Frank wants to come home with me. I can tell. So does that ancient looking Basset of unknown name in yesterday's pictures.


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Oh he does, I see it too. Unknown Basset has a buddy as well, I think they both want to come stay with Alvin  At least one of them has a respiratory sickness right now though, he was coughing up a storm. I'm hoping we can get the two of them to rescue since sick + old isn't really a good combo in most shelters


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

All of them are beautiful dogs. I am glad to see you posting these again Dakota


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanks Digit 
They certianly are beautiful animals.


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Lakota... possible wolfdog? How is he doing? Of course I have to ask about any sable Northern-looking dog. 

That blue-eyed husky is BEAUTIFUL! What a pretty face!


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Lol, you'd be a better judge of that then I would  He didn't seem to act real wolfy to my armature eyes, but I also haven't ever knowingly been in the presence of a wolf-dog. Just a lot of "Oh yes, he's part wolf!" dogs that were clearly, 100% dog. He's been adopted  And I haven't seen him back...so hopefully, it's a happy ending! He was a real good boy for the short amount of time that I got to spend with him, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed. And I totally understand lol, any dog that reminds me of my own has a little extra 'pull' to it 

Isn't she? Most of the spitz breeds we get are SO badly cared for. Either really fat, coat in shambles, skinny, etc. so it was kind of shocking to see one that was in such bad shape.


----------



## BooLette (Jul 11, 2009)

Is this how many dogs come into the shelter that you work at on a day-to-day basis? If that is the case then it is really sad and shocking... I really want to save the old basset.... poor thing.


----------



## AmyBeth (Jun 26, 2009)

Zoey is a cutie!  This makes me want to go to the shelter here and adopt another dog. But we don't have room *sigh*


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

BooLette said:


> Is this how many dogs come into the shelter that you work at on a day-to-day basis? If that is the case then it is really sad and shocking... I really want to save the old basset.... poor thing.


No, these dogs don't all come in on way day. Though our intake rate is pretty high - we're one of the largest shelters in my state. You'd be surprised how common that is in the majority of rescues and shelters though. Most of them are very over full.



AmyBeth said:


> Zoey is a cutie!  This makes me want to go to the shelter here and adopt another dog. But we don't have room *sigh*


She is  LOL I wish I could take them all home.


----------



## Foyerhawk (May 7, 2009)

I want the Basenji and I want Tami...


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Basenji man is gone (adopted), but I could just sneak Tami up to you  

Edit: Or sneak her DOWN to you, as the case may be lol


----------



## Foyerhawk (May 7, 2009)

If I thought DH wouldn't kill me, I'd say send her my way! She's so pretty. Hope she gets snatched up soon.


----------

